# Can you work more then one day a week if your a reservist?



## Macrinus88 (22 Apr 2010)

Hey Im planning to join the Reserves in June, eventually I wanna become a police officer and I figured military experience would help. I was reading on the site that they only work 1 day a week for 3 hours, and one weekend a month. Can't you work more then that? Like 5-8 hours for 1 day a week and maybe 2 weekends a month?

http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/land-terre/contact/faq-eng.asp?CATE=8#2


----------



## Haggis (22 Apr 2010)

Reservists can (depending on thier tasks, training and unit needs) work up to 12 consecutive or 16 cumulative days in a month.  As a Reserve recruit you can expect to work one night a week and at least one weekend (Friday night, all day Saturday and until late afternoon on Sunday).

For tasks/training requiring more than 12 consecutive or 16 cumulative days in a month, the Reservist will be placed on Class "B" (i.e. temporary full time) service.


----------



## Brasidas (22 Apr 2010)

Haggis said:
			
		

> Reservists can (depending on thier tasks, training and unit needs) work up to 12 consecutive or 16 cumulative days in a month.  As a Reserve recruit you can expect to work one night a week and at least one weekend (Friday night, all day Saturday and until late afternoon on Sunday).
> 
> For tasks/training requiring more than 12 consecutive or 16 cumulative days in a month, the Reservist will be placed on Class "B" (i.e. temporary full time) service.



I've never done it myself, but the 16 days/month rule doesn't seem as written in stone as the 12 consecutive days rule. I've seen folks do 5 days a week for rather longer than that.


----------



## snoman317 (22 Apr 2010)

Macrinus88 said:
			
		

> I was reading on the site that they only work 1 day a week for 3 hours, and one weekend a month. Can't you work more then that? Like 5-8 hours for 1 day a week and maybe 2 weekends a month?



We aren't paid by the hour, but are paid a fixed amount according to rank and half day/full day worked.
Anything less than 6 (?) hours is a half day; so working a few extra hours may not necessarily mean more money. That being said, sometimes you can make some pretty sweet change for a short day.


----------



## chrisf (22 Apr 2010)

I know I've exceeded 16 class a days per month many many times...


----------



## SevenSixTwo (22 Apr 2010)

Macrinus88 said:
			
		

> Hey Im planning to join the Reserves in June, eventually I wanna become a police officer and I figured military experience would help. I was reading on the site that they only work 1 day a week for 3 hours, and one weekend a month. Can't you work more then that? Like 5-8 hours for 1 day a week and maybe 2 weekends a month?
> 
> http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/land-terre/contact/faq-eng.asp?CATE=8#2



As a Private Recruit you won't really get extra days unless they need work done (like before April but you missed that since most units have cash to blow off since the new fiscal year). Until you have BMQ though you have to be "supervised" so they can barely put you to work which, is a huge pain in the arse for them.

Then when your trained you can do things like recruiting (if the unit recruiter requires help) or taskings (things like General Duties are a CF school or even OPFOR)

The most fun thing in my personal opinion is recruiting in high schools (job fairs have too many people who are...well just plain nuts).


----------



## Macrinus88 (23 Apr 2010)

I would be applying to the Scottish Regiment here in Mississauga, So once Im trained I would beable to work at least 12-16 days a month right? I see that others here have done more then that.


----------



## George Wallace (23 Apr 2010)

a Sig Op said:
			
		

> I know I've exceeded 16 class a days per month many many times...



Were you on course?

Were you counting half days as full days?


----------



## George Wallace (23 Apr 2010)

Macrinus88 said:
			
		

> I would be applying to the Scottish Regiment here in Mississauga, So once Im trained I would be (space) able to work at least 12-16 days a month right? I see that others here have done more then that.



Once you are trained, perhaps.  You do not decide when you work, the employer does.  In this case, if there is work to be done, the unit may ask you if you are available to work.  If not, then they will not employ you.  If there is no work for them to call you in to do, they will not call you.  You will parade for normal Parade Nights and Weekends.  It is that simple.


----------



## nickhd (25 Apr 2010)

Why join the police after, if you join the army, stick with it!  Army > police


----------



## AdamVen (27 Apr 2010)

Do both at the same time!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canadian_Forces_Military_Police


----------



## PMedMoe (27 Apr 2010)

AdamVen said:
			
		

> Do both at the same time!
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canadian_Forces_Military_Police



Wow, thanks for that enlightening link.   :


----------



## 1feral1 (27 Apr 2010)

Macrinus88 said:
			
		

> So once Im trained I would beable to work at least 12-16 days a month right? I see that others here have done more then that.



12 to 16 days a month aint going to happen, unless it was a course or in support of a course, but overall, a militia soldier is generally entitled to a set amount of man-days per year. Courses or support for such often come out of a different pool of man-days.

Generally to expect to work 12-16 days a month each month is not going to happen. One 1/2 day a week, plus 1 full wknd (2.5 days) per month is more realistic.

However one can normally get employment (depending on your trade for staff/and else wide as a candidate - or both) from say 30 June to late August at a summer training camp.

Regards,

OWDU


----------



## Dog (29 Apr 2010)

Sure you can.... volunteer to go on tour. You will be at work in your adoptive regiment so often you will fantasize about it burning to the ground. >


----------



## CanadianClub1 (9 May 2010)

I was told that 37.5 days a year is what is guaranteed but not anymore then that there is no guarantee. If there is extra work to be done or courses or if you have courses you can volunteer to take then you would have more days obviously, but the way it was explained to be it seems like 16 or more a month would be a lot.


----------

